# Mystery Call



## eno2

Mystery Call: Momenteel volop in de pers en in het Parlement.
Is er een Nederlandstalig pendant?
Zo niet: grijp de kans om er een voor te stellen...
Of is het een van die onvertaalbare dingen?




> Mystery calls vormen een manier om op verzoek van een opdrachtgever de organisatie te testen op het gebied van telefonische bereikbaarheid en eventueel de wijze van het afhandelen van gesprekken.


Woordenlijst Telefoonservice


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland hebben _mysteryshopper_ en _mysteryguest_ zich al stevig in de taal genesteld, dus ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat _mysterycall_ zich ook probleemloos zal laten opnemen. Zonder spatie, dat wel.


----------



## eno2

Kan je nu echt niet volledig en correct ontlenen bij het ontlenen?


Dank zij je hint vond ik,  na mijn bovenstaande commentaar:
mysterycall (2015)
mysteryguest (Engels: mystery guest - geen opnamedatum)
mysteryshopper (2009)

in DVD online opgenomen.

Nooit gedacht dat ze het aaneen zouden gaan schrijven op zijn Nederlands.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Kan je nu echt niet volledig en correct ontlenen bij het ontlenen?



Ik weet niet zeker wat je bedoelt. Wat ik wel weet: een ingeburgerd woord zal zich zo veel mogelijk voegen naar de spellingregels van het Nederlands. Vooral de regels voor aaneenschrijving worden inmiddels met ijzeren consequentie doorgevoerd.


----------



## eno2

Tja. Wel Engels spreken, maar niet schrijven.


----------



## eno2

Waarom niet met ijzeren consequentie schrijfwijze-complicaties veroorzaken  als het ook zonder kan bij het overnemen van Engelse woorden...


----------



## bibibiben

Welke complicaties haal je dan binnen met het systematisch toepassen van deze ongecompliceerde regel voor aaneenschrijving?

Het Engels heeft juist geen ijzeren formule. In die taal wordt gewerkt met de mate van inburgering en/of de gebruiksfrequentie. Je dient bijvoorbeeld _book club _te schrijven, nooit _bookclub_. Anderzijds dien je steeds _bookcase_ te schrijven, nooit _book case_. Daarbovenop heb je de vele duizenden twijfelgevallen. Is het in het Engels _web site _of _website_ of zijn (vooralsnog) beide spellingen toegestaan?

In het Nederlands is het eenvoudig: _boekenclub, boekenkast_ en _website_. Niet dat er geen geniepigheidjes en losse draadjes in de Nederlandse spelling zitten, maar op het punt van aaneenschrijving is er inmiddels wel een behoorlijk robuust systeem opgebouwd.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Welke complicaties haal je dan binnen met het systematisch toepassen van deze ongecompliceerde regel voor aaneenschrijving?


 Het onnodig creëren van voorheen onbestaande woordbeelden. Ik wordt liever niet geconfronteerd met afwijkende schrijfwijzen van het ontleende origineel. Dat was ook de reden waarom ik in eerste instantie Mystery Call niet vond in Van Dale. Leuk dat Telefoonservice Nederland op mijn kant is.



> Het Engels heeft juist geen ijzeren formule. In die taal wordt gewerkt met mate van inburgering en/of gebruiksfrequentie. Je dient bijvoorbeeld _book club _te schrijven, nooit _bookclub_. Anderzijds dien je steeds _bookcase_ te schrijven, nooit _book case_. Daarbovenop heb je de vele duizenden twijfelgevallen. Is het in het Engels _web site _of _website_ of zijn (vooralsnog) beide spellingen toegestaan?
> 
> In het Nederlands is het eenvoudig: _boekenclub, boekenkast_ en _website_. Niet dat er geen geniepigheidjes en losse draadjes in de Nederlandse spelling zitten, maar op het punt van aaneenschrijving is er inmiddels wel een behoorlijk robuust systeem opgebouwd.


 Neem het gewoon over zoals het woord in het Engels gespeld wordt. Natuurlijk zijn nieuwe woorden en hun spellingen nog in ontwikkeling ook daar.
Ik hou niet zo van ijzeren formules die aanleiding geven tot het vervormen van leenwoorden.

We zullen het moeten eens zijn dat we het niet eens zijn hierin. Maar jij hebt helaas de hoge spellingspiefen achter je in deze.

Misschien kunnen we ook world wide web aaneenschrijven dat voorlopig nog als world wide web in de dikke Van Dale online staat, als een echte vloek tegen het Nederlandse ijzeren systeem van aaneenschrijving.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Misschien kunnen we ook world wide web aaneenschrijven dat voorlopig nog als world wide web in de dikke Van Dale online staat, als een echte vloek tegen het Nederlandse ijzeren systeem van aaneenschrijving.



In het Engels geldt _World Wide Web _nog steeds als een eigennaam, bedacht door Tim Berners-Lee. De hoofdletters zijn niet weglaatbaar. Ook de afwijkende spelling _world wide_, dus met spaties, dient gehandhaafd te blijven. Immers, de bedenker bepaalt. Was Berners-Lee met _Wirld Wyde Webb_ op de proppen gekomen, dan had je daaraan vastgezeten.

In het Nederlands wordt dit woord alleen nog als soortnaam gezien. De hoofdletters vallen dus weg. Eigenlijk had je dan de spelling _world-wide web_ of _worldwide web _mogen verwachten, want dat zijn de gebruikelijke schrijfwijzen in het Engels. Bij verdere inburgering zou alleen nog _worldwide _de optie zijn, want zo worden dergelijke adjectieven in het Nederlands geschreven (denk aan _wereldwijd, kamerbreed, dagvers_ ...). Overigens verwacht ik niet dat dit woord ooit als voldoende ingeburgerd zal worden ervaren, aangezien het weggedrukt wordt door _wereldwijd web_. Het lijkt tegen deze vernederlandsing niet te kunnen opboksen.


----------



## eno2

Als adjectief is het worldwide. 





> worldwide is one of the 10000 most commonly used words in the Collins dictionary





> ...aangezien het weggedrukt wordt door _wereldwijd web_. Het lijkt tegen deze vernederlandsing niet te kunnen opboksen.


:

Onder 





> 'wereldwijd' DVD online: wereldwijde web ~ world wide web



Talloze schaars gebruikte en nauwelijks  bekende Engelse woorden en woordcombinaties worden klakkeloos overgenomen (zij het aaneengeschreven)

Iets van dagelijks wereldwijd gebruik zoals world wide web dan weer niet. De concurrentie van de vernederlandsing is te groot....


----------



## bibibiben

Wereldwijd web - Wikipedia


----------



## eno2

www superacroniem. In het normale spreken en schrijven zullen we toch wereldwijd web of world wide web gebruiken.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> ...op het punt van aaneenschrijving is er inmiddels wel een behoorlijk robuust systeem opgebouwd.



 politieacademie
Don't like.


----------

